# what cable do you prefer?



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

i just picked up a new to me 5/8 x75' general metro rooter with directional power feed. i want to order an extra cable and some accessories for it. what do you guys like to use, type and where to get them, and why. i seem to getting more and more cleaning calls and want to get set up right.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I like the general cables a bit stiffer so you can feel more.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Inner core but they are heavy, add quite a bit of weight to the machine. 

Great torque at the end of the cable where you need it most.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

dont forget where to get them.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Maximumplumbing said:


> dont forget where to get them.


 

Do you get them from Noels up in Evendale? That's where I've bought mine all these years but I run Spartan machines.

I'm slowly fading on running drain calls for new customers, just repeat.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

honestly, i havent had to buy any cable yet. i keep finding ways to upgrade the machine. i seen some guys on here talking about a few sites that they purchase from, but now i cant find it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Maximumplumbing said:


> honestly, i havent had to buy any cable yet. i keep finding ways to upgrade the machine. i seen some guys on here talking about a few sites that they purchase from, but now i cant find it.



http://www.draincables.com/

http://www.discountsewercable.com/


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme, AJ Coleman is caring Drain Cables Direct cables now. I just bought 300' (6 @ 50') 3/4" inner core cable. Rebuilt one of our Ridgid K750 machine and replaced the worn stuff on my truck.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

do they have a website?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.allanjcoleman.com/ They carry General, Ridgid, Duracable, Drain Cable Direct, Marco, and Spartan cables along with a few others like FlexiRooter's.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Eel cable in spartan machines, 5/8 Ridgid cable in K-50 eel cable in a-17 bulb


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm slowly fading on running drain calls for new customers, just repeat.[/QUOTE]


Over the last 6 months, I've been feeling the same thing happening.
Maybe we're doing TOO good a job?:thumbup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> http://www.allanjcoleman.com/ They carry General, Ridgid, Duracable, Drain Cable Direct, Marco, and Spartan cables along with a few others like FlexiRooter's.


 
10-4 On that....i pretty much purchase all my stuff from AJ Coleman and as far as cable goes ,my drug of choice is the Spartan cable


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I like my K-60sp, does both 5/8 and 7/8 sectional cables. I have a hard time figuring out why so many of you seem to use the drum type? Aren't they heavy and messy?

Bob


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gitnerdun said:


> I like my K-60sp, does both 5/8 and 7/8 sectional cables. I have a hard time figuring out why so many of you seem to use the drum type? Aren't they heavy and messy?
> 
> Bob


No actually they are clean, easy to use, and weight is not a factor because they have wheels...

I can't figure why anyone would use a sectional machine myself...:laughing:


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Yea, the drain cleaning is picking up a bit for me and I have only used a drum type. I've seem guys use a sectional but I don't see the advantage yet. What is it exactly?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Maximumplumbing said:


> Yea, the drain cleaning is picking up a bit for me and I have only used a drum type. I've seem guys use a sectional but I don't see the advantage yet. What is it exactly?


I have both drum and sectional.
The sectional is light and easy to carry into a tight spot, and if you kink a piece of cable, you can replace just that piece. You can know exactly how far your cable is in the pipe.

The drum has a load more power and torque, cleaner, and has a power feed. It is heavy but has wheels so you just roll it. 

I like to have both personally.

I just ordered a DCD cable last month and am very pleased with it.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I usually need to haul the machine up on a roof, so light is good. One machine for both cables stows on the truck nicely too. Also with sectional, you can have just the right amount of cable, long or short. And, as previously stated, If you kink or break a cable, it's just a $20 section.

It is easy to use inside a house too.

After use, hose the reel of cable and shake off water.

Self feed would be nice, I can see a big advantage using drum style outside on a main line.

Bob


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

For twenty years I have used this setup in Memphis:

On the big machine, 120' of 3/4" hollow core and another 120' stored in an old tire in the truck.

On the sink machine, 90' of hollow core 3/8".

On the tub machine, 15' of 5/16" with a nylon inner core.

All machines and cables are Duracable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> I like my K-60sp, does both 5/8 and 7/8 sectional cables. I have a hard time figuring out why so many of you seem to use the drum type? Aren't they heavy and messy?
> 
> Bob




:laughing:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> :laughing:


Care to ellaborate on that?


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> I like my K-60sp, does both 5/8 and 7/8 sectional cables. I have a hard time figuring out why so many of you seem to use the drum type? Aren't they heavy and messy?
> 
> Bob



Actually Bob, with the drum, there is hardly any splatter because the cable IS in a drum. A 100' 1/2", or a 75' 5/8or 3/4, are manageable by 1 person.
1 trip down stairs instead of multiple runs.

Rental shops in this area rent "open cage" design. You had better have a wrap-around tarp if you don't want to be responsible for black gunk splatter on walls & ceilings.
Think logistically as well. 1 machine vs. a machine, and cable carriers. The time spent hucking up & down. Maybe it's old age catching up to me, but the damn stairs seem to be getting steeper by the week.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Luckily there aren't as many stairs in Fl as elsewhere. Seems a little less expensive to have just one machine. Stubborn aren't I. I notice drum machines on Craigslist, but not aboard other guy's trucks. Maybe it's a regional kinda thing, like icefishing, snowplows, and reflectors on the highway centerlines.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> I like my K-60sp, does both 5/8 and 7/8 sectional cables. I have a hard time figuring out why so many of you seem to use the drum type? Aren't they heavy and messy?
> Bob


 
As others have stated in other threads, too much emphasis is on the machine, rather than the operator. A skilled professional (if he knows his equipment) can make magic happen with either setup.A professional piece of equipment in the hands of a skilled Plumbing Professional wilol produce one or more of the following:

1. Cleared Blockage
2. Location of Unclearable Blockage
3. Proper Diagnosis of Said Blockage
4. Proposed Solution to Never Have Blockage Again
5. Minimal Damage to Life, Limb, and Propoerty in the Process

As a kid, I was around a sewer only company that didn't posess one drum machine and never had. They were (and still are) considered by other plumbers in our area to be the Acme of drain maintenance. As such, I figured I should use what they use. I learned from them the proper ways to use the equipment for safety, cleanliness, and of course...results. So I can make a VERY GOOD case that is 100% pro sectional.

Others have had similar experiences with drum machines. Their advice is valid and just as reliable. In the end, you must decide what is best for your customers, your business, and for you. For me, I wouldn't let a van leave the shop in the morning without a K60, 150' of 7/8" cable, 75' of 5/8" cable, leather mit, 7/8" bent whip, 5/8" bent whip, 7/8" c-cutter, and 5/8" c-cutter.

There is probably a perfect drum setup also. I wouldn't know what it is though. Sorry for the hijack. Back to drum cable discussion...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> Luckily there aren't as many stairs in Fl as elsewhere. Seems a little less expensive to have just one machine. Stubborn aren't I. I notice drum machines on Craigslist, but not aboard other guy's trucks. Maybe it's a regional kinda thing, like icefishing, snowplows, and reflectors on the highway centerlines.


 
Agreed. I think it's a regional thing. Down here in S. Florida, I have mostly only seen K-60's and K-50's. I sometimes will get up on the roof rather than pull and re-set a W/C. Most of the older homes have a cast iron test tee buried below grade that I sometimes cannot locate easily. If customer wants to pay me to cut in a clean out, fine. But some don't want it. My philosophy is to give people options when I can. So I might give a price for clearing stoppage from roof and then a price for clearing stoppage by cutting in a clean out.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

JERRYMAC won't be happy with this next statement;


In a bum's rush I needed a cable for my smallest machine, ordered/paid for it through a local supply house and sure enough, sent me the wrong damn one.

They sent me a drop head instead of open hook. No way I'm keeping that cable.

Now I've got to drive 20+ miles each way tomorrow to return the cable and get the right one. 

Also, they substituted the cable from drain cables direct. They told me they stop selling cables from spartan. I normally won't impulse buy a cable, especially if I know I want to buy once and not 3 times just to save a buck.

This cable I'm getting tomorrow will not be a spartan, and was curious if anyone knows the good or bad about drain cables direct. I'll know the quality of the cable just when I cut the wire ties off, see how stiff the cable is.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> JERRYMAC won't be happy with this next statement;
> 
> 
> In a bum's rush I needed a cable for my smallest machine, ordered/paid for it through a local supply house and sure enough, sent me the wrong damn one.
> ...


Dunbar, I just bought my first DCD cable It was a 5/8x 75 it was slightly smaller in dia. than the EEL cable I usually run. and side by side with the old cable it was 3' shorter. I like the stiffness and not having to fight to get the last couple of feet in the drum (300 machine). I would buy another one.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plumberinlaw said:


> Dunbar, I just bought my first DCD cable It was a 5/8x 75 it was slightly smaller in dia. than the EEL cable I usually run. and side by side with the old cable it was 3' shorter. I like the stiffness and not having to fight to get the last couple of feet in the drum (300 machine). I would buy another one.



Odd how you have to fight the last couple feet of 5/8" cable in your 300 drum. I've ran 132' of .55 in my 300 with room to spare.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> JERRYMAC won't be happy with this next statement;
> 
> 
> In a bum's rush I needed a cable for my smallest machine, ordered/paid for it through a local supply house and sure enough, sent me the wrong damn one.
> ...



Spartan cables are great but just too damn expensive. I just bought a .55 cable from http://www.discountsewercable.com, it looks and feels ok but I'll have to run it awhile before I decide if I like it.

I've bought several different cables from http://www.draincables.com. I've liked them all with the exception of the the .55 cables. Never had a problem with service,they are great people over there


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

We also get cables from Drain Cables Direct no problems.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, I must say, Drain Cables Direct keeps me happy.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Spartan cables are great but just too damn expensive. I just bought a .55 cable from http://www.discountsewercable.com, it looks and feels ok but I'll have to run it awhile before I decide if I like it.
> 
> I've bought several different cables from http://www.draincables.com. I've liked them all with the exception of the the .55 cables. Never had a problem with service,they are great people over there


What don't you like about DCD .55 cable?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plumberinlaw said:


> What don't you like about DCD .55 cable?



Unevenly wound (high & low coils), 0.050" over sized in diameter and too stiff.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I returned my cable from drain cables direct, they told me they sell the drop head type on 1/4" all the time... I just find that very hard to believe.

If you saw it, you'd know it could break very easy.

They sent me out the door with a 1/4" by 35' open hook from general wire, I'm curious to know how that works out.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I returned my cable from drain cables direct, they told me they sell the drop head type on 1/4" all the time... I just find that very hard to believe.
> 
> If you saw it, you'd know it could break very easy.
> 
> They sent me out the door with a 1/4" by 35' open hook from general wire, I'm curious to know how that works out.



I've been using the open hook since I started and it works not too bad. However, if the head breaks off, do not throw the cable out. Use it without the head in older tubs where the overflow has a crossbar in it. The open hook sometimes has a hard time making it thru the opening.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Nayman's Drain said:


> I've been using the open hook since I started and it works not too bad. However, if the head breaks off, do not throw the cable out. Use it without the head in older tubs where the overflow has a crossbar in it. The open hook sometimes has a hard time making it thru the opening.




I find the "open hook" to be too long and stiff. I cut mine off on the first job I had used it on. I bent a little J hook at the end. I prefer the Ridgid style "bulb head".


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Nayman's Drain said:


> I've been using the open hook since I started and it works not too bad. However, if the head breaks off, do not throw the cable out. Use it without the head in older tubs where the overflow has a crossbar in it. The open hook sometimes has a hard time making it thru the opening.


 
I kept the cable, even used it yesterday before installing my new one because once I saw the piping arrangement, I knew where the clog was. But as mentioned, I twisted a curl on the end of it, then moved back about 7" and bent it like a whip so it has to rub at two locations while trailing down the pipe.


I've got a few drain calls lined up this week and hoping to to get all my equipment back to 100%.


----------



## petebee50 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a National 600 machine with 3/4 x 50 spartan cables carrys 150 feet. front section no tension inner core


----------



## rrapidron (Jan 16, 2011)

I use Spartan drain cleaning machines but buy cable from Kenway corp-I prefer no core cables but just bought a Spartan 300 and it was delivered with Spartan Magnum cable by mistake-the rep said to keep it as they had messed up-that magnum cable is real pricey.
Used it yesterday and seemed to work alright but I would never buy cable that cost that much.
Any Main line machine should have an inner drum in my opinion-just bought eliminates tangled cables in the drum


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

I usually run general cables because they're great quality, but recently bought all new cables for my equipment thru DrainCablesDirect.1/4" aircraft inner core,works well.3/4" opposite wound inner core,works well. But the 1/2" aircraft inner core, I also bought, I was not happy with. I'm very careful with my equipment and NVR force feed my cables. It kinked so easily when put to the slightest test. the first day I ran it. Had to cut 20' off a brand new 100' cable. That was a first for me.


----------



## rrapidron (Jan 16, 2011)

I started out with general machines and cables and found them to be hard to work on and you cant splice the solid core cables ,also the stiffer cable doesnt go around corners very well not to mention trying to get them to go the right way when starting in a house trap.
Then I tried Kenway machines-much lighter and easier to work on and ran their no core cable(you can splice it) but since they have no inner drum they are easy to snarl the cable in,
Then I tried a Spartan 1065 and used Kenway 3/4 nocore cable and have been useing Spartan tools ever since(15 yrs approx) replaced all my machines with Spartan. The Spartan 1065 is one heavy bugger though.
Recently I purchased a spartan 300 because they will go through 2 ft doors and will still clean 100 ft of 4 in main-when they delivered it they had mistakenly put their supposedly superduper .55 magnum cable on.(cable cost over 500 dollars) I have only used it a few times so far and it has worked ok-this cable is not ruined by sulfuric acid and doest need to

be oiled supposedly (we shall see heh)!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I think you will learn to love the magnum cable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I think you will learn to love the magnum cable.




I love my .55 cable and in my experiences nobody has come close to Spartan OEM cable quality. It's just so damn expensive


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> I love my .55 cable and in my experiences nobody has come close to Spartan OEM cable quality. It's just so damn expensive


You get what you pay for, I got 3 years out of .66 mag in 1065 machine. How much money did that cable make in 3 years vs the 1000 dollars it cost.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> I love my .55 cable and in my experiences nobody has come close to Spartan OEM cable quality. It's just so damn expensive


 
I just ordered 1/4" by 30' OH, 3/8" by 75' and .55 innercore by 25'...

$500.00 


I'll tell you "why" I had to go back to Spartan (sorry Jerry ):

I need these cables asap, I got them shipping in 3 days, it's OEM to the equipment and my success with OEM from Spartan;

I bought my 100 drum with cable back in 2004... I've used the same cable now for almost 7 years. :blink:

It has 2 kinks in it, still works even though kinks are hard to manage at times.

I've probably have used 10 - 1/4" cables since 2004 but I could of limited myself to less if I continued to buy Spartan. 

I tried different "other" brands and seem to always go back to OEM.

On my 300 drum, I use .55 innercore that's a heavy cable but it'll rod any 3" to 6" drain quite well under 50 quite well. When it goes from 75-100', it'll obviously get the drain open but it doesn't have the same power as a 1065 or 2001 has.

My 81 looks horrible right now from the years of cabling drains that had drain cleaning chemicals in them... I need to sandblast, paint it again or have it powder coated, get the rubbers back on the ends and get a new bushing for the drum.

I was told these new cables coming to me are the chemical resistant type but the word is they rust up quite quicker...?? 

My 81 made me $135 yesterday and that machine has made 25g's easily in the past 7 years. That machine is getting very heavy to carry though it seems.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I was told these new cables coming to me are the chemical resistant type but the word is they rust up quite quicker...??



I've never seen any rust on my Spartan .55 cable but then again it gets used once or more almost every day.

I remember when my former owner was breaking me in on his General Senior running 3/4" cable from MyTana the cable used to rust up very quick. I always hated this as it made it much harder to hand pull out of the drum.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Dont get the stainless steel cables from spartan. Former company ordered one it broke within a couple day. Spartan sent a replacement for it, and that one broke in a couple days. The owner settled for two regular cables and told em what to do with that stainless cable.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Must be nice that youse guys can get different cables from different MFRs.
All I can get is General, so i can't even compare apples to donuts,


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Nayman's Drain said:


> Must be nice that youse guys can get different cables from different MFRs.
> All I can get is General, so i can't even compare apples to donuts,





Why is it that all you can get is General ??? You don't like to order online or they won't ship to the great white north ?


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

I've been researching cables (drum and sectional) following this thread and elsewhere on the net, and found a few names that keep coming up.

Drain Cables Direct
From what I understand DrainCablesDirect make their own cable bu do not offer sectional.

Discount Sewer Cable
Who makes the Discount Sewer Cable? are they just General cables or what?

Cable Center of St. Louis (sorry no website that I could find)
Cable Center is General cable from what I understand...please correct me if I am wrong, and provide website if you have one.

How do the General sectional cables/cutters compare to OEM? I have run an Electric Eel and Ridgid K-60 in the past but always stuck with the OEM cables. I would assume the General cables are cheaper, how is the quality?

I think I'll give DrainCableDirect a try...need new cable for my Spartan 300 and the OEM is pricey...and I don't even buy the $500 .55.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Jiffy said:


> I've been researching cables (drum and sectional) following this thread and elsewhere on the net, and found a few names that keep coming up.
> 
> Drain Cables Direct
> From what I understand DrainCablesDirect make their own cable bu do not offer sectional.
> ...


I buy OEM Ridgid sectional cable from Allan J Coleman cheaper than both of these sites.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Why is it that all you can get is General ??? You don't like to order online or they won't ship to the great white north ?


Shipping to the Great White North is not the problem. It's returning items that were mis-shipped. All the Customs BS/paperwork is enough to drive any sane man to drinking.
At least when I order General, I know what I'm getting.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I buy OEM Ridgid sectional cable from Allan J Coleman cheaper than both of these sites.


As far as I know DCD doesn't offer sectional cables.

But how do you feel about General (sectional) cables? I'd be willing to bet that even at AJC the Generals are cheaper than the OEM.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Jiffy said:


> As far as I know DCD doesn't offer sectional cables.
> 
> But how do you feel about General (sectional) cables? I'd be willing to bet that even at AJC the Generals are cheaper than the OEM.


 Cable Center is a equipment distributer just like Allan J Coleman, Neither of them make cables, they just sell them. Both carry OEM to Spartan, General, and Ridgid. Allan J Coleman sells OEM and after market brands much cheaper than most places.

Drain Cables Direct does make sectional cable as well, it is a very good quality cable made from music wire (very acid resistant).


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Unevenly wound (high & low coils), 0.050" over sized in diameter and too stiff.



Just to update:

Dean over at http://www.draincables.com apparently has read this thread and looked into the issues that I and others were having with the .55 cable. I have recently been running the improved/updated .55 cable and must say that so far I'm pretty happy with it. The cable is now evenly wound and the flex seems to be right on the money.

Kudos for Dean not sitting on his azz and getting something done about the .55 issues !!!

I'll keep everyone updated :yes:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

My 13/32" spartan cable just snapped luckily it snapped outside the drain.
I'd like to get the same quality for a better price. I'm leaning towards drain cables direct. Would I be making a good decision? Also should I go for a wire inner core or no core? This is for my spartan 100 with 13/32" drum.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Comcast.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

cityplumbing said:


> My 13/32" spartan cable just snapped luckily it snapped outside the drain.
> I'd like to get the same quality for a better price. I'm leaning towards drain cables direct. Would I be making a good decision? Also should I go for a wire inner core or no core? This is for my spartan 100 with 13/32" drum.


Call Dean and he can give you some advice. I do not run a inner-core, however I'm not a drain guru...I try to NOT run drains. :whistling2:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I haven't ran an inner core yet on my 100 curious to how it will handle it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> My 13/32" spartan cable just snapped luckily it snapped outside the drain.
> I'd like to get the same quality for a better price. I'm leaning towards drain cables direct. Would I be making a good decision? Also should I go for a wire inner core or no core? This is for my spartan 100 with 13/32" drum.




I've been running the DCD 13/32" inner core cable in my 100 for over a year with no problems. Never tried the Spartan 13/32" as it's way over priced.

I will only run Spartan OEM .55 cable in my 300 I've have terrible luck with all DCD & Trojan .55 cable.

Also had bad luck with 3 DCD 5/16" bulb head cables breaking at the weld with minimal light usage.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> I haven't ran an inner core yet on my 100 curious to how it will handle it.





How hard were you pushing the Spartan cable when it snapped ? What size line were you rodding ?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> How hard were you pushing the Spartan cable when it snapped ? What size line were you rodding ?


It was my fault with it snapping. I had a heavy root stoppage 33ft from the cleanout with 3- 45's on the 4in sewer line. I must have got tangled up in the roots but kept on pushing. I was lucky she snapped closer to the clutch on the machine. I usually use the 100 for 2" drain lines on kitchen sinks mostly but I figured if it was just paper down the line I could clear it.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Do you have the bulb head on the 13/32" inner core DCD cable?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

DCD cable you can get with the bulb head, or an auger or what ever end you want. The DCD cable is music wire, which is very acid resistant. Where the Spartan "star shine" is not music wire but the coating the use to give it the the shine supposed to make it acid resistant.

If your break is clean snap then it is acid damage, if it is torqued and twisted, then it broke due to user error.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> Do you have the bulb head on the 13/32" inner core DCD cable?





Yes I do and I've had no problems with it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> It was my fault with it snapping. I had a heavy root stoppage 33ft from the cleanout with 3- 45's on the 4in sewer line. I must have got tangled up in the roots but kept on pushing. I was lucky she snapped closer to the clutch on the machine. I usually use the 100 for 2" drain lines on kitchen sinks mostly but I figured if it was just paper down the line I could clear it.





Personally I would NEVER stick a 13/32" cable in any 4" line for any type of blockage.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> DCD cable you can get with the bulb head, or an auger or what ever end you want. The DCD cable is music wire, which is very acid resistant. Where the Spartan "star shine" is not music wire but the coating the use to give it the the shine supposed to make it acid resistant.
> 
> If your break is clean snap then it is acid damage, if it is torqued and twisted, then it broke due to user error.


It was a clean snap the snake didn't coil.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Personally I would NEVER stick a 13/32" cable in any 4" line for any type of blockage.


I should of just used the 300 from the beginning.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> Personally I would NEVER stick a 13/32" cable in any 4" line for any type of blockage.


Me either, except some A**Holes redo at 2:30 in the morning. I was like spiderman with my 3/8" Hit it, pulled back, had the machine back on the truck before it stopped spinning. Told the lady if she had more problems to call and ask for a mgr.


----------



## Dhal (Jun 26, 2011)

I must not do enough drain cleaning. My General (Speedrooter 91) handles most problems or the customer has a bigger problem. My camera and locator usually closes the deal. I have never kinked a cable, keep it oiled religiously and have had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Dhal said:


> *I must not do enough drain cleaning.* My General (Speedrooter 91) handles most problems or the customer has a bigger problem. My camera and locator usually closes the deal. I have never kinked a cable, keep it oiled religiously and have had no issues whatsoever.




How many jobs you do a week ?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> How many jobs you do a week ?


 Back in the day I used to do 4 to 6 roddings a day. Now its more like 4 to 5 a week.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Back in the day I used to do 4 to 6 roddings a day. Now its more like 4 to 5 a week.





He says he has NEVER kinked a cable. Just find that hard to believe :whistling2:


Your not a pro until you have pretzeld, twisted, kinked, snapped & had one bitc* slap you :yes:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

A man has to know his machines limitations :laughing:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Kevan said:


> For twenty years I have used this setup in Memphis:
> 
> On the big machine, 120' of 3/4" hollow core and another 120' stored in an old tire in the truck.
> 
> ...


 my set up is prac the same eccept I use gorlitz and I changed the small tub machine to the little gorlitz with 50 ft of 1/4 it keeps me off alot of roofs


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> He says he has NEVER kinked a cable. Just find that hard to believe :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Your not a pro until you have pretzeld, twisted, kinked, snapped & had one bitc* slap you :yes:


heck, i've been at it 5 months and have had most of that happen to me already


----------



## Dhal (Jun 26, 2011)

I meant I have never kinked as in damaged a cable. Certainly have bound them up, had them fly out and whip the daylights out of everything. But now with a camera, once I hit a solid blockage I stop and take a look. Some of my guys have kinked my cables, I leave them in the shop to remind everyone to be careful.

David


----------



## Dhal (Jun 26, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> How many jobs you do a week ?



Right now we are doing a couple of jobs a week.

David


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Maximumplumbing said:


> i just picked up a new to me 5/8 x75' general metro rooter with directional power feed. i want to order an extra cable and some accessories for it. what do you guys like to use, type and where to get them, and why. i seem to getting more and more cleaning calls and want to get set up right.


How do you like that metro rooter so far?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Has anyone used a plastic core cable? I'm looking for feedback, I'm going to be purchasing some new cable and was thinking the plastic core will be alot lighter.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> Has anyone used a plastic core cable? I'm looking for feedback


I've run plastic in my sink cable but I haven't been impressed enough to buy it again. Hollow core works fine for me. On the other hand, I always use plastic in my tub cable.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Kevan said:


> I've run plastic in my sink cable but I haven't been impressed enough to buy it again. Hollow core works fine for me. On the other hand, I always use plastic in my tub cable.


Is the 5/16 duracable real flexible? I use 1/4 general cable in my sink machine and I have hell trying to get it to to jump a tub trap its too stiff I think.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ive been using a 1/4" general double drop head on tubs til the head snaps off, then I buy another one, luv the drop heads for back2kcab fixtures


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Ive been using a 1/4" general double drop head on tubs til the head snaps off, then I buy another one, luv the drop heads for back2kcab fixtures


Never tried the double drop head cables. I think I'll try that next.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

It's a great cable, if the traps in decent shape I put a little head pressure in the sink and run it through the pop up, nail it the 1st time 95% of the time if it's local


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Sweet thanks for the tip:thumbup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Ive been using a 1/4" general double drop head on tubs til the head snaps off, then I buy another one, luv the drop heads for back2kcab fixtures




How long till the head snaps off ? I wouldn't want to leave busted off heads in too many lines.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> How long till the head snaps off ? I wouldn't want to leave busted off heads in too many lines.


I know huh? It gets expensive buying new tips, hahaha
I Usually get about 40-50 runs out of a double drophead, generals have a weak link pin system, I've tried other brands of doubles and most are to stiff to drop in on 1" 1/2 santees, mostly with dirty arms, if I snap a head in the wall theres an obvious problem anyhow, I'll run the biggest retriever head that fits to try and get it out or push it through. The line is clear when I leave no matter what I have to do, just saying what has saved my a$$ plenty of times, and ya it does suck when on the 39th run of that cable and the customers watching u snake his line and it comes back with no tip on it, kinda isn't the ideal chuckle fest, I've lost prob 10 heads in the last 14 years but there drains are still running today, I have a whole arsonal of cables to choose from, this is just one of them for certain applications, if it were always up to me i'd cut it out and replace it


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> Is the 5/16 duracable real flexible? I use 1/4 general cable in my sink machine and I have hell trying to get it to to jump a tub trap its too stiff I think.


I've used Duracable exclusively for twenty one years, so I can't compare it to others; but I've used the 5/16" inner core for probably eighteen years and have no problems with flexibility.

FWIW, I quit using ends on my sink cable and never used them on the tub cable. When I was trained, I heard vitriolic condemnations of the jacklegs who would run a bald-headed cable through a line and take the customer's money in return. Over time, though, I might lose a blade or an end in a line and have to finish the job with no blade. Then I might delay replacing it. Eventually, I came to realize that the bald headed cable seemed to be doing a good job.

Through the years I've followed the dictum that the proof of the pudding is in the tasting rather than in the recipe. My callback rate on 2" lines has been close to zero. Once every couple of years I might get into a situation where I think, "Man, I wish I had a blade on this line . . . ," but there's always another way to complete the job.

I have various bends that I use for various situations. I can *always make a drop on a cross (double tee) with the right bend and, in rare cases, running the machine in reverse. I _never_ find myself wishing I had a drop head, even though I ran them in the early years.

*okay -- *almost* always.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> I wouldn't want to leave busted off heads in too many lines.









Maybe that's his way of insuring future work.......:laughing:


----------

